# Adult Schwinn Stingray (sorry if already posted)



## Drewpy (Jan 9, 2004)

http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/attachment.php?s=&postid=56457

May be up to 8 feet long.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Link is broken.


----------



## ftrez (Aug 4, 2004)

It looks like Schwinn took down the post. Guess they don't want the picture leaked?


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

What is the price on that thing? I am a high school teacher, can you imagine me rollin up on that thing instead of my Trek MTB? I would be the coolest teacher ever.


----------



## ftrez (Aug 4, 2004)

24601 said:


> What is the price on that thing? I am a high school teacher, can you imagine me rollin up on that thing instead of my Trek MTB? I would be the coolest teacher ever.


Hell yeah! I've heard $600.


----------



## mtbberzrkr (Jan 12, 2004)

ftrez said:


> It looks like Schwinn took down the post. Guess they don't want the picture leaked?


they're pretty small bikes. we just had a customer pick one up. front wheel is 20", rear is like 16' x 4'...good luck replacing a tube or tire on that one. the one we sold was an Orange County Choppers edition, lots of chrome and flame decals.


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*Harley Davidson now has a bicycle chopper, too*

I was at Toys 'R' Us yesterday, and found a chopper bicycle marketed (I doubt they're manufacturing these) by Harley Davidson. I think it only costs $100, but the tag could've been wrong.

Anyway, it doesn't look like anything close to the new Sting-Ray shown in one of the replies here, and it's not even up to par to the Schwinn that's selling for about $180 at Toys 'R' Us and elsewhere. But, I'd bet it's only a matter of time. Owning a HARLEY DAVIDSON bicycle chopper may have its appeal.

Schwinng


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

how much?


----------



## Jonny Datsun (Mar 3, 2004)

*F*ucking posers*

Any chopper that is bought instead of built instantly designates the rider as nothing but a poser.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Jonny Datsun said:


> Any chopper that is bought instead of built instantly designates the rider as nothing but a poser.


World is full of posers, so they will sell like hotcakes.
Why do you think Jesse James and OCC are so popular?


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

Nah, I wouldn't buy or build a chopper bicycle. My knees and old man's back couldn't handle their cockpits. HOWEVER, I'm thinking about buying Schwinn's replica of their *original  * Sting-Ray ... $249 buys a lot of great memories. My Sting-Ray was my first mtn bike.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 12, 2004)

*Amazingly little chain sag.*

Must be a couple of hundred pounds of tension to keep it that straight. Or maybe it was hanging from the ceiling when they took the picture.


----------



## ftrez (Aug 4, 2004)

Jonny Datsun said:


> Any chopper that is bought instead of built instantly designates the rider as nothing but a poser.


Or someone who doesn't have the technical skills, equipment or time to build a bike.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2004)

*"My Sting-Ray was my first mtn bike."*



> My Sting-Ray was my first mtn bike.


That cracks me up and brings back some memories. It was my first "mtn bike" too. musta been bout 1973 or so. we used to set up ramps and jump over garbage cans. those stingrays were also great for cutting the forks and adding an extension to make a chopper.


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> That cracks me up and brings back some memories. It was my first "mtn bike" too. musta been bout 1973 or so. we used to set up ramps and jump over garbage cans. those stingrays were also great for cutting the forks and adding an extension to make a chopper.


Does anybody remember the "banana seat" with the "sissy bar" on the back?
That was when we started to weld extensions on the forks and add rake to the head tubes. Oh man, what pioneers lol Bike tag in the high school halls on summer evenings. Ah, memories.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Jan 17, 2004)

*3 speed raleigh*

Circa 1970. Dirt berms, ramp jumps, 6 pedal wheelies, high on the banked turns from dirt bikes. All done with steel paperboy saddlebag style baskets.


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

Mr Magoo said:


> Circa 1970. Dirt berms, ramp jumps, 6 pedal wheelies, high on the banked turns from dirt bikes. All done with steel paperboy saddlebag style baskets.


Anybody know any kids with paper routes they ride their bikes on? Seems like that all got taken over by people who ride around in minivan's for a living, What a shame. Another part of cycling history for many of us I suspect. How about Yamaha's first monoshock bike circa 1975?


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*paper boys*



grover said:


> Anybody know any kids with paper routes they ride their bikes on? Seems like that all got taken over by people who ride around in minivan's for a living, What a shame. Another part of cycling history for many of us I suspect. How about Yamaha's first monoshock bike circa 1975?


I was a paper boy in my neighborhood. Would line up with my dual-sided sack to pick up papers for my route. I rode my green Schwinn Sting-Ray to deliver my papers, and when it was broken down with a flat tire or something, I'd even use my skateboard to deliver the papers -- AND I lived in a bunch of hills, too. I had to do a lot of criss-crossing to control my speed.

No, I don't see any kids delivering papers this way anymore, but then again the local rag went out of business, too. You're right ... only mini-trucks and little Honda or Toyota cars are used to deliver papers around my neighborhood these days.

Speaking of retro, I also owned a 1969 Honda Mini-Trail 50, and actually owned one of the very first production skateboards in L.A. (all wood with clay wheels, called the "Bun Buster"), and don't even get me started on moto-cross bikes from the '70s! Maico, Husqvarna, CZ, Ossa, Bultaco, Sachs / DKW, Penton, AJS, Hodaka Super Rat 100cc, Kawasaki's Green Streak models, Honda Elsinore 250 and 125cc bikes, etc. Man, I'd love to own another vintage motocross bike! Rememer the Yamaha Mini-Enduro 60cc? That and Honda's XR-75 were the first mini motocrossers that looked like their bike bros.

Nice strolling down memory lane with ya.


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*sissy bar with a peace sign welded into it*



grover said:


> Does anybody remember the "banana seat" with the "sissy bar" on the back?
> That was when we started to weld extensions on the forks and add rake to the head tubes. Oh man, what pioneers lol Bike tag in the high school halls on summer evenings. Ah, memories.


Yup, I also remember the famed banana seat and sissy bars. They had a bunch of different ones for sale at one point in time. Mine had a peace sign in the middle of the sissy bar.

Gosh, I had completely forgotten about those crazy fork extensions! Yup, I remember those, too! Yeah, man, those were great ol' days for us kids.

Thanks.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

There is a vintage moto-cross circuit out west, my riding buddy is #1 sport class over 50. He rides mid to late 70's Maicos, has 2 sweetly restored rides. Got him into mtn biking about 6 months ago when he was rated #3. Mtn biking made him better moto Xer, imagine that


----------



## ftrez (Aug 4, 2004)

*Official Pic of Adult Stingray*

Schwinn has released an official pic of the adult Stingray (they're calling it the Spoiler series) at their site with a small bit of info. Both are copied below for convenience:

Dripping with chrome and bad to the bone, the new Sting-Ray Spoiler is the baddest ride on the road. Aluminum frame. 4-Legged Freak suspension fork. Dual disc brakes. Big Boa 4.25" rear tire. Custom embroidered saddle. Unmatched value. Unparalled specs. Unbelievably cool and available only through your local Schwinn bike shop. The competition just became irrelevant.


----------



## Johnnygun (Jan 12, 2004)

*Oh My Gawd*



grover said:


> Does anybody remember the "banana seat" with the "sissy bar" on the back?
> That was when we started to weld extensions on the forks and add rake to the head tubes. Oh man, what pioneers lol Bike tag in the high school halls on summer evenings. Ah, memories.


I thought that I was the only one in the world who snuck into the high school during the summer and rode around the halls with my friends - that is so freaking cool - we used to piss the janitors off so bad leaving all the skid marks in the turns - Oh man what memories on that schwinn.

Thanks for taking me back there - way cool - BTW im 40 now hehe - I was 11 then

-JG


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

grover said:


> That was when we started to weld extensions on the forks


You WELDED them on!?!?!/ I just pounded them on with a hammer and hoped they didn't fall off.... pound two sets on for SERIOUS laid-back riding..... Jumping garbage cans was my first experince with separating head-tubes from top tubes.. and crunching my 'nads into top-tube mounted stick-shift


----------

